# Witta Pohl hat ihren schwersten Kampf verloren !!!



## Mandalorianer (5 Apr. 2011)

*"Drombuschs"-Star gestorben
Witta Pohl hat ihren schwersten Kampf verloren​*

Deutschland trauert um die beliebte Schauspielerin Witta Pohl, die gestern im Alter von 73 Jahren verstarb. Vor einiger Zeit wurde bekannt, dass der „Drombuschs“-Star an Leukämie leidet, doch sie konnte die heimtückische Krankheit nicht besiegen. Ihre Familie war in den letzten Stunden an ihrer Seite. 1937 als Witta Breipohl in Ostpreußen geboren, floh ihre Familie 1941 ins ostwestfälische Bielefeld. Dort absolvierte sie eine Ausbildung als Kosmetikerin.

Doch seit sie 1957 die Bretter, die die Welt bedeuten, betrat, war sie aus dem Theater und dem deutschen Fernsehen nicht mehr wegzudenken. Am Kasseler Staatstheater hatte sie ihr erstes Engagement, war danach von 1965 bis 1973 ein festes Mitglied im Ensemble des Deutschen Schauspielhauses in Hamburg. 1960 kam dann, neben dem Theater, der erste TV-Auftritt dazu. Ihre wohl bekannteste Rolle war aber wohl die der Vera Drombusch in „Diese Drombuschs“. Die Familienserie lief ganze elf Jahre, von 1983 bis 1994. Drei Mal war Witta Pohl verheiratet, in erster Ehe mit Karl Maldeck, mit ihrem zweiten Mann, Charles Brauer, war sie von 1966 bis 1976 vermählt. Aus dieser Ehe stammen die Zwillinge Stefanie und Florian. Die dritte Ehe ging sie mit dem Zahnarzt Ekkehart Franz ein.

Nicht nur als Schauspielerin war Witta Pohl erfolgreich, auch mit ihre Kinderhilfsorganisation, "Kinder-Luftbrücke e.V." machte sie von sich Reden. Der Verein engagiert sich in Osteuropa, Afrika, Bulgarien und anderen Krisengebieten dieser Welt. Als Ehrenbotschafterin der Unesco setzte sie sich für ein Hilfsprogramm in Tschernobyl ein, bekam für ihr soziales Engagement das Bundesverdienstkreuz. Nach dem Selbstmord ihres „Drombuschs“-Seriensohns Mick Werup (†52) wollte sie sogar für dessen Beerdigung aufkommen. Ihre Menschenliebe kannte keine Grenzen.

Doch dann der Schock, nach einem Zusammenbruch diagnostizierten Ärzte vor knapp zwei Monaten Blutkrebs. Seither war sie auf der Intensivstation einer Hamburger Klinik in Behandlung, doch eine Chemotherapie schlug nicht an. „Nach achtwöchigem Leiden hat die beliebte Schauspielerin ihren schwersten Kampf verloren“, so eine Mitteilung der Familie. Im Beisein ihrer Kinder und ihrer Geschwister starb sie gestern Morgen.


Möge sie in Frieden Ruhen
Gruss Gollum


----------

